
Ask HN: Learn (Linux) Embedded Development in 15 days - barrenko
Hi folks, I&#x27;m a junior dev that&#x27;s been unemployed for some 5 months now. I&#x27;ve got an interview for embedded dev position two weeks from now, hence my clickbaity title. Acknowledging it&#x27;s a long shot, what is the best area to focus on, bang for buck?<p>I know some C, and I know they&#x27;re big on networking stuff. There is some talk about Python and Qt. Do I focus on learning assembly, on OSDev or tinkering with a microcontroller (like in Rust&#x27;s https:&#x2F;&#x2F;docs.rust-embedded.org&#x2F;discovery&#x2F;), more C?<p>Thanks to anyone that can pitch in. HN has been part of my code learning ride, mostly in the positive way :D.
======
ktpsns
Focus on the popular stuff: C on AtMegas, Real time Linux on rasperry pi's.
That's something where there are tons of tutorials and books. Forget about
fancyness in the moment.

Instead, if your future company does Qt, learn Qt. It's easy to learn In a few
days if you are familiar with C++ (or Python, respectively). If you feel the
urge to learn some theoretical background about TCP/IP or so, I think again
two weeks are doable. Of course two weeks cannot replace years of practice.

~~~
barrenko
Thank you! If you have any further thoughts or some links I appreciate it.

